# Legend of Grimrock im Test von PC Games: Die Wiedergeburt des Dungeon Crawlers



## Felix Schuetz (28. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Legend of Grimrock im Test von PC Games: Die Wiedergeburt des Dungeon Crawlers* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Legend of Grimrock im Test von PC Games: Die Wiedergeburt des Dungeon Crawlers


----------



## xotoxic242 (28. März 2012)

Sobald es am 11. bei Steam verfügbar is wird es gekauft! Einer der wenigen Titel auf die ich mich 2012 richtig gefreut habe!


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2012)

ich glaub das hol ich mir - habe damals nach Spielen wie "Champions of Krynn" auch mit Spielen wie "Eye of the beholder" mit Rollenspielen angefangen , und für 15€ sieht das gut  (genug) aus ^^


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (28. März 2012)

Wenn es über gog zu bekommen ist, braucht es wohl keine Steamanbindung. Das ist gut ! Weniger gut ist die schwache Soundkulisse (wenig Musik, keine Sprachausgabe). Außerdem konnte man sich schon ab 1992 durchaus ohne 90° Schritte in Dungeons bewegen (Ultima Underworld) - die Legende geht da ein paar Schritte zuviel nach hinten. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, verzichtet das Spiel auf Rundenkampf - schade ! (aber bei DM als Vorbild verständlich). Anscheinend gibt es kaum eine Story und keine Oberwelt. Aber für 15 € ist es nicht schlecht - wenngleich 82 übertrieben klingen.


----------



## MichaelCzarnecki (28. März 2012)

Ich habs mir gestern schon vorbestellt (ohne einen Test gesehen zu haben). Direkt auf der Seite des Herstellers, dort kostet es für Vorbesteller 11,99 $, das sind weniger als 10 Euro!!


----------



## HMCpretender (28. März 2012)

Ich würde ja vorschlagen es direkt beim Entwickler zu kaufen, da dieser nämlich am meisten von.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (29. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Test!
das wichtigste für mich war


> Wer einmal Dungeon Master, Eye of the Beholder oder Stonekeep gespielt hat, wird sich in Legend of Grimrock heimisch fühlen!



Denn der einzige Dungeon Crawler, den ich je gespielt habe, war Stonekeep. Und das war jahrelang mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel und kommt auch heute noch locker in meine Top3. 

Wenn LoG also nur annährend ähnlich ist, scheint es was für mich zu sein. Und die Trailer sehen ganz danach aus. Echtzeitkämpfe, nur 4 Bewegungsrichtungen, Karte....ganz genau wie Stonekeep. (wobei das zumindest auch vertonte Dialoge & gerenderte Zwischensequenzen hatte ^^)
Da mis Steamkeys wichtig sind, werde ich bei dem Vorbestellerangebot auf der offiziellen Seite wohl kaum nein sagen können 

Viel Spass euch allen beim zocken., und falls jemand noch Stonekeep-ähnliche Tipps für mich hat....bescheidgeben! (und natürlich Stonekeep spielen falls noch nicht geschehen, läuft per Dosbox auch blendend unter neuen Betriebssystemen auf neuer Hardware)


----------



## Felix Schuetz (29. März 2012)

trinity_reloaded schrieb:


> Wenn LoG also nur annährend ähnlich ist, scheint es was für mich zu sein. Und die Trailer sehen ganz danach aus. Echtzeitkämpfe, nur 4 Bewegungsrichtungen, Karte....ganz genau wie Stonekeep.


 Das Gameplay ähnelt sicher mehr einem Dungeon Master, doch das Design und die Art der Fortbewegung haben mich ziemlich an Stonekeep erinnert.


----------



## Krampfkeks (29. März 2012)

Sehr schön. Freut mich das es gut geworden ist und das pcgames auch indies fair testet.


----------



## xagi (29. März 2012)

Eye of the beholder war damals der Hauptgrund warum ich einen PC wollte, freu mich voll auf das Game  Vorbestellt für 9,31 € -


----------



## School10 (29. März 2012)

Schade, dass es keine deutsche Lokalisation gibt.


----------



## Briareos (29. März 2012)

School10 schrieb:


> Schade, dass es keine deutsche Lokalisation gibt.


 Bei dem geringen Textumfang sollte das eigentlich ja nicht das Problem sein. Wenn ich mich da an meine stundenlangen Wörterbuchschlachten bei TES Arena erinnere ... 

@topic
Ein gut geschriebener, informativer Test, das Teil wird sofort vorbestellt. Mut zu Retro muss belohnt werden, noch dazu wenn das Ergebniss allem Anschein nach sogar richtig gut ist.

BtW: Am besten hat mir der Satz mit dem Autopiloten in modernen Computerspielen gefallen. Traurig, aber wahr ...


----------



## Valarius (29. März 2012)

Bestellt!


----------



## Spassbremse (29. März 2012)

> [...]ganz genau wie Stonekeep. (wobei das zumindest auch vertonte Dialoge & gerenderte Zwischensequenzen hatte ^^)



Dazu sei gesagt, dass die kleine finnische Firma Almost Human nur aus vier Leuten besteht, da ist es verständlich, dass gerenderte und vertonte Zwischensequenzen nicht wirklich realisierbar sind. 

Dafür, dass wahrscheinlich nur vier (ich habe keine Ahnung, inwieweit Externe mitgeholfen haben) Leute daran gearbeitet haben, sieht das Spiel imho übrigens wirklich sehr gut aus.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (29. März 2012)

Felix, hast du die Klassiker wie DM, CSB, Black Crypt etc. selbst gespielt, um mal einen Vergleich zur Komplexität der Rätsel anstellen zu können? "In einem Zug durch ohne in die Lösung zu gucken" hört sich nicht so berauschend an, aber man weiss ja nicht wie erfahren der Tester war.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (29. März 2012)

spitz-bub-88 schrieb:


> Felix, hast du die Klassiker wie DM, CSB, Black Crypt etc. selbst gespielt, um mal einen Vergleich zur Komplexität der Rätsel anstellen zu können? "In einem Zug durch ohne in die Lösung zu gucken" hört sich nicht so berauschend an, aber man weiss ja nicht wie erfahren der Tester war.


 Ich habe einige davon (Lands of Lore, Stonekeep, usw...) vor gefühlten hundert Jahren gespielt.  Ein Kollege von mir hat außerdem erst letztes Jahr nochmal DM durchgespielt und dazu den Vergleich gezogen. 

Generell würde ich das mit den Vergleichen aber nicht übertreiben. "Spiel x ist schwerer/leichter als Spiel y (das vor 25 Jahren erschien)", von solchen Aussagen hat heutzutage sicher keiner was. Legend of Grimrock ist nicht unschaffbar, aber einige Rätsel/Aufgaben fand ich - als Adventure-Fan - doch ganz schön knackig, und darum geht's. Wenn ich mir da andere RPGs der letzten Jahre anschaue, würde mir auf Anhieb keines einfallen, das auch nur ansatzweise so viele Puzzles hat. 

Letztendlich muss Legend of Grimrock für sich allein stehen und überzeugen -  unabhängig davon, was vielleicht DM vor einem Vierteljahrhundert anders, besser oder schlechter gemacht hat.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (29. März 2012)

Habs mir jetzt auch mal bestellt. Witzig, das die da das HumbleIndieBundle-System nutzen.  ("humble store beta")


----------



## Butterbemme (29. März 2012)

Ich find super, dass ihr das Spiel testet und ihm ein größeres Publikum verschafft. Die 4 Jungs habens sicher verdient, ich war das letzte halbe Jahr jede Woche auf der Webseite von Grimrock und hab schon vorbestellt.


----------



## heinz-otto (29. März 2012)

Habs mir auch schon gestern sofort über GOG vorbestellt. Einfach super, dass es wieder so Oldschool Rollenspiele gibt. Wenn es doch nur Wizardry 9 von einem Sir-Tech Restteam geben würde. Da würde ich auf Kickstarter wieder was springen lassen.


----------



## DrHasenbein (30. März 2012)

ohne diesen Test/Bericht wäre das Spiel komplett an mir vorbei gegangen. Danke, dass ihr dafür gesorgt habt das dem nicht so ist


----------



## Gobii (30. März 2012)

Eye of the Behodler, Dungeon Master... lange her. Ich glaube das letzte Spiel dieser Art das ich gespielt habe war Stonkeep.


----------



## kornhill (30. März 2012)

Ich verfolge das Ding jetzt schon seit August letzten Jahres. Kann den 11ten schon garnicht mehr erwarten. Super, mit 82% hätte ich garnicht gerechnet, da es doch vielen nicht gefallen wird. Ich als Dungeon Master und Eye of the Beholder Fan, freue mich auf kein anderes Spiel so sehr. Und das es ne harte Nuß sein soll, finde ich noch viel geiler! Dungeon Master hat einen damals schon zu Verzweiflung bringen können. EoB2 war auch nicht wirklich leicht 

(Lands of Lore mag ich voll gern, aber das hatte sozusagen schon den Autopiloten. Stonekeep war auch mein letztes in dieser Art. DM2 Skullkeep, Menzoberanzan, Ultima Underworld, Ishar.... ach bis auf Betrayal at Krondor hab ich se glaub alle gespielt, aber da ging die Grafik garnicht klar.... Undercroft aufm Iphone is lustig und for free, The Quest is au ned schlecht.)


----------



## smurfsoft (30. März 2012)

und Vertrieb über gog.com macht das ganze für mich noch attraktiver. gekauft


----------



## GreenKondor (30. März 2012)

@kornhill

Betrayal at Krondor solltest Du auf jedenfall nachholen. Bis auf die Graphik noch heute ein geniales Spiel. Viel zu Entdecken, tolle Geschichte, super Sound und eine fantastische Atmosphäre.

Ich warte noch heute auf einen würdigen Nachfolger (Return to Krondor hatte zwar eine bessere Graphik, ansonsten wurde aber alles auf's Minimum reduziert oder gar gestrichen).


----------



## kornhill (30. März 2012)

GreenKondor schrieb:


> @kornhill
> 
> Betrayal at Krondor solltest Du auf jedenfall nachholen. Bis auf die Graphik noch heute ein geniales Spiel. Viel zu Entdecken, tolle Geschichte, super Sound und eine fantastische Atmosphäre.
> 
> Ich warte noch heute auf einen würdigen Nachfolger (Return to Krondor hatte zwar eine bessere Graphik, ansonsten wurde aber alles auf's Minimum reduziert oder gar gestrichen).


 
 oh das weiss ich ja...und es liegt mir schwer im Magen. Aber ich habe es jetzt ein paar mal versucht und ich bin einfach nicht reingekommen. Mittlerweile habe ich es mit schwerem Herzen aktzeptiert das ich einen der richtig grossen Klassiker des Genres nicht gespielt habe.

Edit: Kleine Sideinfo: Die Richtungstaste, die man einblenden kann, waren eigentlich schon herausgefallen. Als aber ein querschnittsgelähmter auf dem Grimrock Blog nach den Richtungstasten gefragt hat, und erklärt hat warum er diese haben wolle, haben die Entwickler das sofort optional wieder mit reingenommen. Das fand ich absolut super wo ich das gelesen habe!


----------



## Farragut (30. März 2012)

und schon gekauft, direkt von den Entwicklern da sie Amazonpayments anbieten, genial!


----------



## anjuna80 (30. März 2012)

Hab das Spiel auch eben vorbestellt. Schade dass es nicht schon für die Osterfeiertage erhältlich ist, das wäre für mich ziemlich passend gewesen...


----------



## HeinzNudelz (30. März 2012)

Großes Lob an pcgames, das Ihr dieses Game testet. Auch ich habe bereits am Dienstag, nachdem der RSS-Reader die Preorder-Möglichkeit ausspucke, geordert. Ich hätte zwar lieber ein Bard´s Tale-Kampfsystem gehabt, weil ich damals DM schon zu ungemütlich fand, aber man nimmt ja was man kriegen kann. Wenn jetzt noch jemand einen vernünftigen Ultima 4 oder 5 Remake ohne der DungeonSiege-Engine schafft (Wasteland 2 ist ja glücklicherweise schon in Arbeit  ), bin ich wunschlos glücklich. Grüße an alle OldSchool´er.


----------



## lori1860 (31. März 2012)

endlich kommt mal wieder n gutes spiel raus
mit diesem neumodischen grafikascheiss alla skyrim ohne herz,seele und spielspass kann ich eh nix anfangen
und solche spiele dürfen sich dann auch noch rollenspiele nennen obwohl sie bestenfalls action adventures sind

ein hoch auf die entwickler,mögen die dollars mit euch sein
und das nächste spiel ist dann n wizardryclon


----------



## Marko3006 (31. März 2012)

Wirds das auch in Deutsch geben?? Würde mich sehr reizen so ein Spiel wie früher zu zocken


----------



## Felix Schuetz (31. März 2012)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> Wirds das auch in Deutsch geben?? Würde mich sehr reizen so ein Spiel wie früher zu zocken


 Bislang ist keine Loka geplant. Ich schätze, früher oder später wird irgendein deutscher Publisher eine übersetzte Retail-Fassung bringen, aber auch das würde sicher noch dauern.


----------



## Marko3006 (31. März 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Bislang ist keine Loka geplant. Ich schätze, früher oder später wird irgendein deutscher Publisher eine übersetzte Retail-Fassung bringen, aber auch das würde sicher noch dauern.


 
Hmm ok dann wart ich einfach wäre aber echt schade wenn nicht


----------



## Felix Schuetz (31. März 2012)

Marko3006 schrieb:


> Hmm ok dann wart ich einfach wäre aber echt schade wenn nicht


 Die Entwickler planen auch Modding-Tools zu veröffentlichen. Möglicherweise gibt's dann einfach irgendwann eine Fan-Übersetzung.


----------



## Valarius (11. April 2012)

Im Forum von Almost Human habe ich schon eine Fan-Übersetzung für das Handbuch in Deutsch gesehen.


----------



## Duplex (12. April 2012)

Das deutsche Handbuch kann schon an der einen oder anderen Stelle helfen... bisher hab ich Ingame nicht sooo viel Text gesehen, sollte also auch mit weniger guten Englisch-Kentnissen gut spielbar sein 

Wer sich mal ein Bild vom Spiel machen möchte, heute Abend geht mein LetsPlay zu Legend of Grimrock an den Start:

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheDuplex


----------



## Felix Schuetz (12. April 2012)

Duplex schrieb:


> Das deutsche Handbuch kann schon an der einen oder anderen Stelle helfen... bisher hab ich Ingame nicht sooo viel Text gesehen, sollte also auch mit weniger guten Englisch-Kentnissen gut spielbar sein
> 
> Wer sich mal ein Bild vom Spiel machen möchte, heute Abend geht mein LetsPlay zu Legend of Grimrock an den Start:
> 
> TheDuplex - YouTube


 
Es gibt einige Rätsel, für die man schon ein bisschen Englisch können sollte.


----------



## BiJay (12. April 2012)

Es gibt einige Rätsel, wo der Hinweis aus einem englischen Satz besteht. Zur Not kann man den wohl auch durch ein Übersetzungsprogramm jagen, aber Englisch zu können ist hier klar vom Vorteil. 

Die Begriffe bei der Charakterauswahl und im Inventar bei den Beschreibungen der Gegenstände sollten einem geläufig sein.


----------



## Vordack (12. April 2012)

Habs gestern angespielt und was soll ich sagen... ich fühle mich motivierter weiterzumachen als bei 90% der Titel die heute erscheinen 

Ich denk nun echt daß ich alt werde 


Nur das mit den Zaubersprüchen habe ich noch nicht raus da ich Handbücher meide, aber ich denke das wird noch kommen.


----------



## kornhill (12. April 2012)

Ich bin total begeistert. Gestern vor dem Computer das Spiel gestartet. Kurz überlegt, aufgesprungen in den Supermarkt gefahren: Karopapier, Bleistifte, Radierer und Spitzer geholt! 

Dann gestartet auf Hard und Old School!

So wahnsinnig geil! Ich habe mich bis zu Level 3 vorgekämpft. Bin verdammt oft sinnlos gestorben. Mir wurde dabei schmerzlich wieder beigebracht wie man in solchen Spielen abspeichern muss. (häufig!) Ich bin stark begeistert!

Def Axt Krieger, Evade Rogue, Bow Rogue, Fire Mage.

@Felix: Der Evade Schurke wird fast nie getroffen mit seinen 50 Evade. Weiss nicht wie es später ist. Aber 2 Schurken gehen sehr gut bis jetzt. (Mir wird eher der Krieger umgehauen)

@Vordack
Zaubersprüche muss du ausprobieren oder schriftrollen finden. Unten auf den Schriftrollen wird immer der benötigte Skill angegeben. (z.b. Earth 13)


----------



## Mothman (12. April 2012)

Ich bin bis jetzt auch schwer begeistert!
Bin jetzt im Level 6 und es ist BOCKSCHWER!

Einmal musste ich schon im Internet nach Hilfe suchen...auch wenn ich dann festgestellt habe, dass ich die richtige Idee hatte, aber falsch ausgeführt.^^

Ich nutze aber die Automap, denn nebenbei schreiben ist mir dann doch Zu oldschool. 

EDIT:
Hab mir meine eigene Party erstellt und mein Magier konnte erst im zweiten Level überhaupt zaubern.^^


----------



## Marko3006 (12. April 2012)

Wie gern würd ichs zocken doch dafür reicht mein Englisch nicht aus.  Na vielleicht tut sich irgendwann was. Solchen Spielen muss man eine Chance geben^^


----------



## Vordack (12. April 2012)

@kornhill

Danke 

Nur ich denke ich kann noch gar nicht zaubern. Erstens habe ich noch keine Rollen gefunden und wenn ich durch Zufall etwas caste dann sagt er mir "das kannst Du noch nicht".

Ah, Herb sagt ja es geht erst ab Lvl 2, bin erst 1^^

Das wird ja lustig die erste Zeit mit 2 Mages^^


----------



## Mothman (12. April 2012)

Ich hab schon meinen ersten Oger erschlagen. 

Du brauchst für die verschiedenen Zauber auch die entsprechenden Skill-Stufen. 
Also für das Feuerschild z.B. "Fire Magic" auf Stufe 13. 

Und manche Zauber bestehen auch aus 3 (evtl später noch mehr?) "Feldern". Also diese Symbole beim Zaubern. 
Also "oben rechts" ist ein Zauber und "oben rechts" + "unten links" ist ein anderer Zauber ... usw.


----------



## Vordack (12. April 2012)

Danke Moth 

So, hab noch mal auf Hard angefangen und es bringt viel mehr spaß! Jedes Monster ist ne Herausforderung. Okay, man kann sie schön austricksen, immer im 4er Block weglaufen, umdrehen, hauen, weg... aufpassen muss man aber trotzdem immer 

Meine Kämpfer bekommen gut XP, mein Werfer auch, nur mein Mage bekommt irgendwie kaum was da er nur Sachen trägt und nicht Kämpfen (und zaubern) kann. Naja, vielleicht finde ich bald nen Stab oder so 

So genug gelabert, muß weiterzocken. Level 1 wil ich heute auf jeden Fall schaffen


----------



## Mothman (12. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> So, hab noch mal auf Hard angefangen und es bringt viel mehr spaß! Jedes Monster ist ne Herausforderung. Okay, man kann sie schön austricksen, immer im 4er Block weglaufen, umdrehen, hauen, weg... aufpassen muss man aber trotzdem immer


Ja, manchmal hilft nur den Gegner zu umkreisen. 
Bei starken Gegner kann man auch den "Tür-Trick" anwenden: Gegner zu einer Tür locken und dort blocken. Wenn man selbst verwundet wird, macht man dem Gegner die Tür vor der Nase zu. 
An manchen Stellen kann man Gegner auch in Fallen locken. 
Auch eine Taktik ist es Gegner-Gruppen zu trennen (wenn möglich) und einzelne Gegner irgendwo einsperren. Dort kann man die sich dann vornehmen, wenn man etwas Luft hat.

Das Spiel ist wirklich sehr herausfordernd.


----------



## Vordack (12. April 2012)

Yippekaijay! Hab Fireburst gelernt!!!


----------



## Spassbremse (12. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, manchmal hilft nur den Gegner zu umkreisen.
> Bei starken Gegner kann man auch den "Tür-Trick" anwenden: Gegner zu einer Tür locken und dort blocken. Wenn man selbst verwundet wird, macht man dem Gegner die Tür vor der Nase zu.
> An manchen Stellen kann man Gegner auch in Fallen locken.
> Auch eine Taktik ist es Gegner-Gruppen zu trennen (wenn möglich) und einzelne Gegner irgendwo einsperren. Dort kann man die sich dann vornehmen, wenn man etwas Luft hat.
> ...



Das ist es in der Tat! Aber ich hatte schon lange nichts mehr derart Herausforderndes. 

Was ich herausgefunden habe:

-Gegner in Fall(tür)e locken und hinterher springen: Instant Kill. Gibt sogar ein Achievement (aber keine XP, glaube ich). Funktioniert auch mit Teleportern.

- Solange der Magier noch nicht wirklich zaubern kann, macht es Sinn, ihm eine Stangenwaffe, z.B. einen Speer (gibt's von den Skeletten) in die Hand zu drücken. So kann er aus der zweiten Reihe ein wenig Schaden machen 

- Es gibt in diesem Spiel JEDE Menge Secret Doors, und meistens verbergen sich dahinter sehr ordentliche Items. Immer die Wände nach versteckten Druckschaltern absuchen...


----------



## Vordack (12. April 2012)

So, ich bin mit Level 2 fertig 

Naja, fast. Der einzige Raum der noch "offen" ist ist der wo steht "Enter thy grave" wo die 3 Blechmänner aus den Türen kommen.

Schau ich mir morgen noch mal an


----------



## JCFR (12. April 2012)

Hmm... bin ja eigentlich ein Fan von oldschool-Games... aber das ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (12. April 2012)

JCFR schrieb:


> Hmm... bin ja eigentlich ein Fan von oldschool-Games... aber das ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu viel des Guten.


 Der eine will es so, der andere so. Zum Glück gibt's ja mehr als genug Auswahl.


----------



## golani79 (13. April 2012)

Bin gerade in Level 3 angekommen und in Level 2 habe ich einiges gefunden - unterhält mich bisher sehr gut das Spiel!

In Level 2 gibt es im linken oberen Bereich 3 Grids die abgetrennt vom Rest sind - kommt man da irgendwie rein? Hab schon ziemlich viel abgesucht, aber noch nichts gefunden.

Bzw. bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher, ob man da nicht mal per Teleport drinnen war.


----------



## Schalkmund (13. April 2012)

JCFR schrieb:


> Hmm... bin ja eigentlich ein Fan von oldschool-Games... aber das ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu viel des Guten.


 Ist ja auch immer die Frage was man unter oldschool-Games versteht jemand der mit der Playstation / Win95 Spielen aufgewachsen ist versteht unter oldschool auch schon wieder was anderes als jemand der mit dem C64, Amiga 500 oder DOS groß geworden ist.


----------



## Vordack (13. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> So, ich bin mit Level 2 fertig
> 
> Naja, fast. Der einzige Raum der noch "offen" ist ist der wo steht "Enter thy grave" wo die 3 Blechmänner aus den Türen kommen.
> 
> Schau ich mir morgen noch mal an


 
Moin,

zu meinem obigen Problem, hättet ihr da ne wirksame Taktik?

Ich versuch immer möglichst schnell einen der 3 zu Plätten da 3 einen sofort einkreisen können. Dabei verliere ich aber durch die Typen hinter mir schon mächtig HP, so daß ich den Kampf nicht überlebe...

Naja, hab ja Heiltränke bekommen, die werde ich mal versuchen zu brauen


----------



## golani79 (13. April 2012)

Wenn das der Raum mit der Druckplatte in der Mitte ist und die "Legionäre" nacheinander rauskommen, dann hab ich das so gemacht, dass ich, nachdem der erste rausgekommen ist, in die Nische aus der er gekommen ist reingelaufen bin und die drei dann hintereinander erledigt habe.

Das hat gut funktioniert und ich habe auch keine Heiltränke oder sonstwas gebraucht.


----------



## Vordack (13. April 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn das der Raum mit der Druckplatte in der Mitte ist und die "Legionäre" nacheinander rauskommen, dann hab ich das so gemacht, dass ich, nachdem der erste rausgekommen ist, in die Nische aus der er gekommen ist reingelaufen bin und die drei dann hintereinander erledigt habe.
> 
> Das hat gut funktioniert und ich habe auch keine Heiltränke oder sonstwas gebraucht.


 
Ja, sie kommen nacheinander raus, aber innerhalb von 5 Sekunden oder so. Da ich auf schwer Spiele ist meine einzige Möglichkeit ohne draufzugehen mMn nicht getroffen zu werden. Das mit der Nische hab ich probiert und hab jämmerlich versagt. 

Danke


----------



## golani79 (13. April 2012)

Weiß nicht, ob man die Druckplatte von außen vlt. mit nem Stein aktivieren kann bzw. ob man die Tür dann noch aufbekommt. Aber das könntest vlt. versuchen um die einzeln rauszubekommen.


----------



## Vordack (13. April 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht, ob man die Druckplatte von außen vlt. mit nem Stein aktivieren kann bzw. ob man die Tür dann noch aufbekommt. Aber das könntest vlt. versuchen um die einzeln rauszubekommen.


 
Neee, das mit dem Stein hab ich schon probiert  Da die Platte in der Mitte ist fliegt der Stein immer weiter zur Wand . Okay, ich könnte mal probieren den Stein von weiter weg zu werfen  Mal sehen ob das Spiel Schwerkraft berücksichtigt.


----------



## Mothman (13. April 2012)

Ja, Heiltränke wären eine Lösung. Dich selbst in die Ecke drängen, wenn die Gegner zu stark sind ist nicht gut. Die dürfen dich dann nicht treffen....das heißt: Immer schon ausweichen und versuchen den Gegner von hinten zu treffen. 
Falls du schon Bomben hast, sind Frost-Bomben ne gute Möglichkeit Zeit zu gewinnen.

Weiß jemand, ob man magische Waffen wieder aufladen kann? Oder sind die, einmal verbraucht, so gut wie nutzlos?
Hatte nen Feuerschwert (sehr effektiv) gefunden, aber die Ladungen sind schon alle. 

EDIT:
Ich spiele aber auch "nur" auf "normal"...also wie das bei "schwer" ist, weiß ich garnicht.^^


----------



## Vordack (13. April 2012)

Yo, so hab ich es auch versucht. Quasi einen sofort plätten und die beiden die von hinten auf dich raufkloppen ignorieren bis der erste Down ist und dann immer schön wegrennen. Nur wenn ich keine Heiltränke benutze ist es arg schwer uund ich war zu faul gestern welche zu brauen 

Ich hab leider noch keine Bomben oder magische Waffen, obwohl ich schon ca. 10 Secrets gefunden habe. Naja, heut Abend hab ich Zeit 

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit im Kampf HTs zu sich zu nehmen ohne daß sie in den Händen sind oder muss man in Echtzeit Inv öffnen und Waffe mit HT tauschen, benutzen und wieder Waffe equippen? Ist echt voll Old-School, cool


----------



## Mothman (13. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit im Kampf HTs zu sich zu nehmen ohne daß sie in den Händen sind oder muss man in Echtzeit Inv öffnen und Waffe mit HT tauschen, benutzen und wieder Waffe equippen? Ist echt voll Old-School, cool


 Du kannst Tränke direkt aus dem Inventar benutzen. Einfach im INventar rechte Maustaste drauf.....anders wäre es Zu oldschool für mich.^^

EDIT:
Wenn dein erster Held verwundet ist:
Einfach einmal die Taste "1" drücken, dann öffnet sich sein Inventar
dann einmal mit der rechten Muastast auf den Trank oder Gegenstand drücken (Essen z.B.) und der Gegenstand wird benutzt (von dem Helden, dem das inventar gehört).


----------



## Vordack (13. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Du kannst Tränke direkt aus dem Inventar benutzen. Einfach im INventar rechte Maustaste drauf.....anders wäre es Zu oldschool für mich.^^
> 
> EDIT:
> Wenn dein erster Held verwundet ist:
> ...



Ah, das hilft schon immens^^ Ich war bis jetzt der Meinung daß man die Teile erst equippen muss  So hab ichs mit dem Heilkraut im Kampf probiert. Wie ein wilder im Kreis gelaufen, 1 gedrückt, Waffe ins Inv, Kraut in Hand, draufgedrückt und gemerkt daß man es erst brauen muss


----------



## Vordack (13. April 2012)

Habs jetzt geschafft. Mit Tränken gings nach dem 5. Versuch  Natürlich habe ich erst danach die Feuerbomben gefunden...

Ab gehts in Level 3...


----------



## germany1 (14. April 2012)

Moin @alle 

Vordack, du solltest die Türen nutzen.. die Tür zu diesem Raum kann man wieder schliessen, der Knopf ist links an der Wand. Am besten nicht reingehen, sondern (Stein durch Gittertür auf Platte legen geht auch!) vor Tür stehen, zuhauen, Tür schliessen.. etc. Dann isses leicht 

In tieferen Leveln bleibt einem meistens sowieso keine andere Möglichkeit. Es sind genug Türen mit Kettenzug-Öffner vorhanden.
Pfeile und Wurfwaffen gehen schon durch, wenn eine Tür ca. halb offen ist. Dann wieder schließen und nochmal *g*

Das ist halt Teil des ausgeklügelten Kampfsystems, Dungeon Master lässt grüssen! LoG ist Sauschwer, auch wegen der Nahrung.
Aber schaffe es bis Level 6, dort kann man sich Nahrung verschaffen. So ähnlich wie in Dungeon Master, dort gab es einen Raum mit Screamern, die nach einiger Zeit respawnen.
Jetzt habe ich endlich Gewissheit, dass meine Party wohl nicht verhungert^^

Ach, und immer die Kristalle nutzen, können Tote beleben und auch heilen. Also Position und Weg dahin merken.


----------



## Mothman (14. April 2012)

germany schrieb:


> Ach, und immer die Kristalle nutzen, können Tote beleben und auch heilen. Also Position und Weg dahin merken.


Oder - sofern man die Automap nutzt- eine Markierung auf der Map machen. Das ist eh wichtig um sich Laufwege zu ersparen. Immer alle Orte die man entdeckt markieren auf der Map und sinnvoll benennen. Erspart viel Sucharbeit.^^
Zeichnet man sich die Karte selbst verfährt man wohl auch so.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (14. April 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Oder - sofern man die Automap nutzt- eine Markierung auf der Map machen. Das ist eh wichtig um sich Laufwege zu ersparen. Immer alle Orte die man entdeckt markieren auf der Map und sinnvoll benennen. Erspart viel Sucharbeit.^^
> Zeichnet man sich die Karte selbst verfährt man wohl auch so.


 Jo hab ich auch immer gemacht. Steine einzeichnen hilft.


----------



## Vordack (14. April 2012)

germany schrieb:


> Moin @alle
> 
> Vordack, du solltest die Türen nutzen.. die Tür zu diesem Raum kann man wieder schliessen, der Knopf ist links an der Wand. Am besten nicht reingehen, sondern (Stein durch Gittertür auf Platte legen geht auch!) vor Tür stehen, zuhauen, Tür schliessen.. etc. Dann isses leicht



Bei dem Raum gehts das mMn nicht da die Platte in der mitte des Raumes ist. Auch ist da keine gittertür. Müssen wir von nem anderen Ort reden. Aber diese Taktik hab ich bei den Slimes in Level 4 angeandt.



> Ach, und immer die Kristalle nutzen, können Tote beleben und auch heilen. Also Position und Weg dahin merken.



Ach, die können auch Tote widerbeleben? Cool, das wußte ich nicht, danke 

Ach ja, ich habs mir zur Gewohnheit gemacht in die ganzen Gruben/Löcher reinzuspringen. Da kommt man oft in Gebiete im unteren Level die anders nicht erreichbar sind.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (14. April 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich habs mir zur Gewohnheit gemacht in die ganzen Gruben/Löcher reinzuspringen. Da kommt man oft in Gebiete im unteren Level die anders nicht erreichbar sind.


 Auf jeden Fall! Würde einmal in jedes Loch hüpfen. Lohnt sich fast immer. Vorher natürlich speichern.


----------



## Duplex (15. April 2012)

Für alle die gerne mal ins Spiel reinschauen wollen:
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8F7EBBF78CDA10BF&feature=plcp


----------



## trinity_reloaded (15. April 2012)

Das freut mich richtig, das hier auch andere noch so viel Spass an diesem aus der heutigen Sicht "veralteten" Spielaufbau haben.  Ich genieße das Spiel auch und es wäre schön, wenn sich einige andere Hersteller mal ein Beispiel daran nehmen würden!!!


----------



## golani79 (15. April 2012)

Hehe, sehe ich genauso. Hätte absolut nichts dagegen, wenn ein wenig mehr Oldschool Spiele rauskommen würden


----------



## kornhill (16. April 2012)

Was mir aufgefallen ist. Grimrock ist um einiges weniger unfair als die alten Vertreter. Ich bin noch nicht ganz am Ende, es könnte also noch etwas kommen. Ich hab das mal als Spoiler gekennzeichnet....



Spoiler



Es gab bis jetzt keine Illusions Wände. Zumindest keine die zum Fortschreiten benötigt wurden. Also quasi Wände die aussehen wie jede andere Wand aber man kann hindurchgehen. (Stichwort Alptraum Level EoB2) Das gab es auch mit löcher im Boden ... über die man hinwegwandeln konnte.

Ausserdem bin ich noch keinen Monstern begegnet die Türen öffnen. Die erwarte ich aber noch. Ein fehlen dieses Monstertyps ist nicht aktzeptabel  (kleiner Scherz, ich hab damals von den Viechern schlecht geträumt. Mind Flayer, die übelsten Türöffner die so rumsrpingen.)

Es gab auch noch keine gemeinen Teleporter Platten. Es gibt einen Säulen Gang der das in einer Form verwendet. Aber die richtig gemeinen Teleporter Platten wurden noch nicht verwendet. Obwohl das mit Automapping nicht ganz so gut funkioniert.) Genauso wurden die Drehplatten bis jetzt wirklich fair verwendet. (und auch erst Spät. Ging also nicht gleich in Level 3 damit los)

Dadurch das Magier skillen müssen um einen Zauber zu lernen, wurden keine "benötigten" Zauber integriert. Also Rätsel die auf einen bestimmten Zauber beruhen. z.B.:  Es müssen alle Unsichtbar sein. (oder true seeing. siehe punkt 1)

Negative Effekte wie Lähmung, Krankheit, Gift oder TOT sind viel leichter wieder los zu werden....

Es gab noch keine Stelle wo man einfach dransteht und überhaupt nicht weiss was man tun muss....



.... all in all ist Grimrock also weit weniger unfair. Was die meisten als Vorteil sehen sollten! Nur die ganz Schmerzresistenten, könnten solchen fiesen Tricks was abgewinnen. Ich selbst bin mir nicht sicher ob ich es vermisse oder nicht. (naja ein bischen schon. Aber nur begrenzt) 

Und nicht das das jemand falsch versteht. Für mich ist Legend of Grimrock das beste Spiel seit Jahren!


----------

